# How would a red Strand week trade after BS?



## g4fishing (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone know how The Strand week's trade now?


----------



## grest (Oct 21, 2005)

I have one of those too, but deposited the 2006 week with DAE to try them out.  Wondering what, if any, is the change with RCI.
Connie


----------



## michelle (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a red, 3 bedroom, deposited after BS, and so far I am very happy with what is showing up for me. I am quite convinced that trading power has gone up a lot. 

I also have a pre-BS Strand deposit and there is quite a difference in trading. Let me know if you want me to run any comparisons.


----------



## Joe M (Oct 21, 2005)

There was a mini trade test from June of this year to investigate the effect of Black Sunday. Showing improved trade power post BS were Strand, Seapointer, Kruger Park Lodge and Wilderness Dunes. There may be others showing improvement that were not participants in the test.


----------



## gravedee (Oct 21, 2005)

My post-BS 2007 traded drastically different than my pre-BS 2006 week.  Both were deposited more than a year out.  I am very happy with the tremendous increase in trading power.  I own a 2 Bedroom week 27 (peak school holiday week) luxury unit.


----------



## g4fishing (Oct 21, 2005)

*follow-up question*

Thanks for the posts.  I would also be intested in knowing how the resort is to deal with and what the levies are like (and how much they have increased by in recent years).  If you could do a trade test I'd be curious to know what a Strand week can pull for July1,07 to August 16, 07 in Northeast USA and Canada - East Coast Maine to Maryland.


----------



## gravedee (Oct 22, 2005)

g4fishing said:
			
		

> Thanks for the posts.  I would also be intested in knowing how the resort is to deal with and what the levies are like (and how much they have increased by in recent years).  If you could do a trade test I'd be curious to know what a Strand week can pull for July1,07 to August 16, 07 in Northeast USA and Canada - East Coast Maine to Maryland.



2006 Maintenance fees for a 2 bedroom we're about 2600 RAND or so.  It came to about $425 U.S.  I can't do a trade test because I've already exchanged it (for a 2 bedroom unit at the Kona Coast Resort).  But I can tell you that I work with someone who had a 1 bd So. Cal beach summer week (San Clemente Inn) and my post-BS Strand week was trading identically with the San Clemente Inn week except for the VEP filter issue (San Clemente Inn saw more lower-quality resorts).


----------



## michelle (Oct 24, 2005)

g4fishing said:
			
		

> If you could do a trade test I'd be curious to know what a Strand week can pull for July1,07 to August 16, 07 in Northeast USA and Canada - East Coast Maine to Maryland.



Have sent you a PM with the results.


----------

